# Got Churches?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

After neglecting my backlog of travel photos for awhile, I am actively digging into them, and I found the above photo I took on a trip to Eastern Tennessee a year or so ago. A bit competitive, aren't we all?


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

That is a lot of church signs for one spot in the road.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

My guess for the day:

Near Mt. Pleasant, South Carolina, not far from Charleston.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

I only want to say that, that's really a beautiful place. Like as my dream......  Thank you, quite nice post.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Ebenezer Ball Play Baptist Church?  Well, they do say a ball park is a cathedral....



Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> My guess for the day:
> 
> Near Mt. Pleasant, South Carolina, not far from Charleston.


Whoops, I hadn't looked in on this thread in awhile...actually it is in Eastern Tennessee, near the Tellico Dam. I was there investigating the area where some of my Cherokee ancestors lived.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Ebenezer Ball Play Baptist Church? Well, they do say a ball park is a cathedral....


It's been over a year since i was there, but I seem to remember that Ball Play was a "settled place" or unincorporated settlement in the area. I suspect Ebeneezer is just a common name for a Baptist church, but not positive.


----------

